
Million Dollar Shack: Trapped in Silicon Valley's Housing Bubble - royosherove
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBjXUBMkkE8&feature=youtu.be
======
tzm
> The vast majority of my clients have graduate degrees, PHD, MBA, law degree.
> You pretty much need this, to be hyper educated to be able to afford this
> area. And I would say, just to quantify, probably about a 20 to 30 point
> higher IQ score than the sellers.

This is a good film, but it tries hard to highlight the absurdities of the
market and attitudes to make a good story.

Read the transcript for more nuggets: [http://milliondollarshack.com/movie-
transcript/](http://milliondollarshack.com/movie-transcript/)

No doubt the market is in hyper-growth phase, mostly around Cupertino, PA, Mnt
View, Sunnyvale, etc. (20%+) with 8-10 ranked school districts. Even so, there
are still decent options in these areas.

San Jose and East Bay have even more affordable options, but I predict they
will soon appreciate as more companies set up offices (Uber, etc). At least
that's where I'll likely invest long term.

If you're looking at bubbles, according to Paragon "the period between bubble
and recovery is 5-7 yrs".. so the SF bubble would peak ~2016-18

[https://twitter.com/tzmartin/status/655506111705972736](https://twitter.com/tzmartin/status/655506111705972736)

